# Powermac G4 et cartes graphiques



## yannosOyannos (9 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour
Désirant mettre une carte graphique plus puissante dans mon G4 Quicksilver 733, je me suis mis en quête d'une bonne affaire sur le web. Mais j'ai peur de me tromper de modèle car les cartes graphiques pouvant prendre place dans un G4 de ce type ne doivent pas être nombreuses.

Mes questions :
- je suis en AGP 4X, puis-je utiliser du 8X ?
- le connecteur ADC doit-il être obligatoirement présent sur la carte graphique pour que le G4 puisse démarrer (j'ai essayé avec une carte graphique PC, ça marche pas...)

Voila.  C'est dimanche, vive les dimanches au coin du mac !


----------



## patcorinne2000 (20 Décembre 2007)

Salut
A priori il faut que ce connecteur soit présent.
J'ai voulu mettre la carte graphique que j'avais dans mon PC (ATI RADEON 9200 - 128Mo) et il ne démarre absolument pas. (Powermac G4 800Mhz)

Quelqu'un a t-il une solution pour démarrer avec n'importe quelle carte graphique ?

Merci.


----------



## jellyboy74 (11 Juin 2015)

Pour utiliser une carte AGP autre que celles préconisés à l'époque par Apple il faut avoir un modèle Flashé. 
La procédure est assez compliquée mais des tutos existent sur le net. 
Dans tout les cas et sachant que je maitrise pas mal le sujet j'ai échoué avec une 9200. 
Il semblerais que la Geforce 5200FX fonctionne mais je n'ai jamais pu vérifier.


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2015)

Si tu peux trouver une de ces excellentes cartes :

Radeon 9800 Pro version Mac
Radeon 9800 XT, Geforce 6800 GT, ou Geforce 7800 GS flashées.

Une liste assez complète par ici : 

http://www.jcsenterprises.com/Japamacs_Page/Blog/4B4B7BA2-7ABB-47F1-87AC-B03D37942BEE.html

Plus qu'a trouver le matos sur le net !


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Juin 2015)

Aussi pour faire fonctionner une carte AGP 8X dans un Powermac G4 (AGP 4X) il faut mettre du scotch sur 2 des pins de la carte autrement le mac ne démarre pas. Y'a un wiki la dessus. The mac elite je crois ...


----------

